
Mass texting via email - twillin
https://github.com/thwillingham/smsMail
======
twillin
Hey everybody!

smsMail allows users to subscribe and unsubscribe to updates via text, just
like the numerous services that are expensive. I developed this for my college
church group to be able to more easily send messages to everyone. Please let
me know what you think! Comments, suggestions, and constructive criticism are
always appreciated.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Hey there!

This will sort of work, but you will for sure experience deliverability
issues. Thats why Plivo and Twilio exist; you need to interface directly with
SMS gateways to ensure all of your SMS broadcasts will reach their recipients.

Any thought to simply using an email list instead?

